# Pulchritudinous



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 3, 2017)

Always wanted to use that as a thread title.

Anywho, I'm looking to head up a Fantasy/Adventure RP featuring one of my old OCs that's been tabled for a long time. The original intention was a somewhat naturalistic 12-century-ish timeline based in the a middle-eastern style setting. By somewhat naturalistic, I mean that magic exists. However, it isn't common. In fact it takes either a (still active) artifact, gift from a practitioner or ridiculous amount of effort just to begin, and always. It's considered taboo due to the dangers and cost. Taboo to all but those of the Church, who keep it to the 'holy' sort. Yes there's more behind that.

My OC is one such illegal practitioner who has broken many natural and a number of supernatural laws over the course of their magically extended lifetime, so is quite hunted. There's a lot of plot to it and an abundance of openings for additional characters, such as the small cult-like following that has been formed around this individual, those who are hired to try to hunt down these threats, differing organizational guilds, bystanders who may be caught in the middle, or even the church itself. If you have an idea, I can likely offer multiple suggestions to fit you in! Whether it's a specific character or just something random you'd like to try.

For the sake of saving everyone mass walls of text, I'll refrain from posting all of the details of the character and lore here. If anyone wishes I can explain more in this thread, but for now I'm leaving it at this.

I'm open to changes to the period or 'verse. Such as swapping to something victorian'esque, but I'd like to keep away from generic medieval, modern or full blown fantasy. The lore banks on some of these limits.

To lay out some wants and expectations:

I'm looking for one to three individuals. That way there's less chance of it getting held up for long periods.
Anyone included will be expected the post for their character/s (multiples allowed) at least once every two or three days, barring acceptable short-term issues that the group is informed of. Communication is key. Anyone who seems inactive will be contacted. If contact fails then they may and will likely be removed. Sorry if this sounds disloyal, but it keeps things going for everyone else.
No one-liners or chatspeak. I prefer paragraph form myself, but you may post how you wish so long as it's neither of those. I'm not a miser, I just hate a lack of substance. Lets also not expect everyone to write a novella, please.
I'm going to label it NSFW just so that sort of thing isn't a concern, but the aim is a good story. Please don't come expecting only smut.

In the even it does arise - no incest, pedophilia, vore or rape (consensual possibly allowed). This list may have more added to meet the wishes of the group.

No god-modding or implausible acts. Everything should make some form of sense. If you have some crazy idea with backing lore, I'm all for that. Just do me the favor of saying something if you're not sure!

Skype would be the preferred medium, but I'm also open to using Discord.
Finally, if relationships form during the course of the RP, please don't take it to mean we're 'together' IRL. RP is RP, whether I'm using my Fursona or a random character. I'm all for being friends, but RP and RL should be kept separate. 

Any questions or suggestions? Feel free to hit me up in a conversation here! I'll happily elaborate or just plain chat about it.


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Jun 4, 2017)

This sounds really neat! I'd love to hear more about your world, and all you've put into it, and I even have a neat idea for a starter between your character and mine, though I am very curious about what you might have in mind as far as openings go. Having even more people join would be fun too.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 4, 2017)

BeautifulBasil said:


> This sounds really neat! I'd love to hear more about your world, and all you've put into it, and I even have a neat idea for a starter between your character and mine, though I am very curious about what you might have in mind as far as openings go. Having even more people join would be fun too.


Sure, I'll PM you with some more info. Already have a couple people interested so I have my hopes as well!


----------

